# Need Family Thanksgiving Vacation Ideas within 2 day drive of Chicago



## tim (Jun 13, 2006)

I posted this on TS4MS and thought I would try TUG as well.  I am looking ahead to Thanksgiving week 2007 and need some suggestions for a great family vacation within a 1-2 day drive of the Chicagoland area.  We have already taken the kids (ages 7, 10, 12) to D.C., New York, Gatlinburg and Williamsburg.  We have a trip already planned for Branson (this Thanksgiving).  I am looking for someplace else that would have activities the kids would enjoy, with decent weather (no snow) and not involve too long of a drive or flights.  Also, of course, I want to use RCI to exchange into a decent timeshare resort.  Any suggestions?  Thanks.  Tim


----------



## KenK (Jun 19, 2006)

Maybe you might get more responses if we move this to the central forums. (Or any response).  Don't think Dani will mind.


----------



## akbmusic (Jun 26, 2006)

You could try Nashville, Tennessee. The weather wouldn't be blistering hot, but it would be doubtful you would see snow (temperatures average in the mid-50s that time of year). The Opryland Hotel would be all lit up for Christmas, there are some plantation homes to tour and Andrew Jackson's home. There are some nice museums and they even have a reproduction of the Parthenon in Centennial Park.  You can get more info at www.nashvillecvb.com

Another option would be the Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg area.
Besides hiking in Smoky Mountains National Park if you get a nice day, there is the aquarium and other Ripley's stuff to see in Gatlinburg, and you can take the aerial tram.
There is a spectacular Christmas light display (you can get more info on that as it gets closer at www.smokymountainwinterfest.com )
More information on gatlinburg can be found at www.gatlinburg.com
Neighboring Pigeon Forge also has some good dinner shows for families (including the Dixie Stampede) and the Wonderworks, the Boyd's Bears shop (it is humongous) and a few quirky museums. You can get more information about Pigeon Forge at www.mypigeonforge.com

Good luck planning your trip, no matter where you decide to go!


----------



## khuff (Aug 1, 2006)

Time share in South Bend (Mishawaka area) Indiana.  Notre Dame Theme.  Very close to ND/St Marys Football hall of fame in South Bend, Railway Museum in Elkhart, w/in 20 min.  South Shore Railway from South Bend Airport to downtown Chicago.  Chicago about 90 miles away.  Toll Road very convenient.  Culver Military Academy (Blackhorse Troop that marches every presidential inagural) about 45 minutes South.   2 hr North Indianapolis.


----------

